# On Sale? OK I'll take two!



## PeterT (May 13, 2020)

How can an 8" bench vise cost more than a decent metal lathe? Retail $6561, on sale for $1995?
This doesn't look to be a KBC issue or mis-print either, MSC lists similar.... in USD!
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/09207085

Maybe they will become extinct collectors item and I SHOULD buy 2 for Ebay flipping.
Sounds like some of my awesome stock market ideas... that eventually provide future loss pools to offset any lucky capital gains :/


----------



## Crankit (May 13, 2020)

haha....wow!

That's a good price....Fastool is $3700USD for the Wilton 8" Machinist vise


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 13, 2020)

Yeah there is a reason they don't sell too many of these - they are way, way, way, way over priced for what you get. I have Italian made Wilton. Its nice 6" but nothing special - bullet vise. They are not uber strong or anything like that. It probably costs them less then 100 to make one in USA. 
I bought mine as part of an auction lot from which I sold some staff and vice ended up like $30. 

I would flip my Record from one of these super strong and uber bulky US made old school vices. The super heavy ones like 200 lbs class - just for fun. 

Wilton is getting a set of soft jaws. 

I think owning one is mostly for "I have one" purposes - nice vice but nothing special. I doubt 8" is a lot better then my 6" other then better capacity.


----------



## Crankit (May 13, 2020)

I saw a Starrett 6" on ebay last month that had a asking price of approx $500 and a lot better built than the Wilton


----------



## DPittman (May 14, 2020)

PeterT said:


> How can an 8" bench vise cost more than a decent metal lathe? Retail $6561, on sale for $1995?
> This doesn't look to be a KBC issue or mis-print either, MSC lists similar.... in USD!
> https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/09207085
> 
> ...


Goes to show you just how overpriced they are.  I do think that an item that is marginally better will be believed by some people to be WAY better if it is WAY overpriced.


----------



## TMac48 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm looking at an old, almost new condition, Record 112 6" quick release vise. It looks like a high quality vise to me. It was made in England and I don't believe they are made anymore. What is a comparable vise? I'm wondering what I should be willing to pay for this vise?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 13, 2020)

I think I sold an almost new condition Record 112 (or 110) or something like that engineers vise for like $35 or $40 - it was a small 4" light build.

6" Record in mint condition no. 6, mechanics, should fetch around $100 or even more - that is in excellent condition - like new. Made in UK. Records are OK vise, they are not "great" but they are your average workhorse in your average workshop / factory. They have good price to what you get ratio. I also have a Wilton and through it is roughly similar weight class it is far smoother vise.


----------



## Crankit (Jul 13, 2020)

I picked up a older Record #6 in fantastic shape a couple of months ago and I must say it is easily double the weight of my new 6" Wilton vise.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 13, 2020)

Wilton vises come in many grades - you have ultra cheap non bullets vises, moderately priced bullets and expensive bullets. The cheap non bullet Wilton is definitely inferior to Record #6 & I think is made in China with low quality materials. The moderate bullet >> Record. Moderate bullet weight is around that of a Record #6. I think they now even have Chinese made ultra cheap (for Wilton) bullets vises - not sure of quality but would not be shocked if it was less then regular Wilton.


----------

